# Acadia National Park, Maine



## silverstang23 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just got back from vacation in Maine.  Here are a few photos.  Feedback appreciated. 



1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bram (Aug 18, 2010)

#1 is by far the nicest photo, the rest all seem so.. ordinary? Nothing really special about the other 9. Maybe #7, that one has kind of the same concept as #1.


----------



## Cedar (Aug 18, 2010)

1, 7, and 8 are the best of the bunch.

Great shoot though! Great quality and color control in all photos.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 20, 2010)

Alot of nice images here, especially like 1, 4, 6 and 7. Cant wait to return to the ocean myself


----------



## dirtnapper (Aug 20, 2010)

Great photos, heading back up that way this weekend - Bar Harbor.


----------

